# Where is everyone located?



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Just curious as to where you all live at.
Some people have their city and state in their avatar and others don't so I was curious. 

I am in Hayward, CA which is about 30 miles or so south east of San Francisco.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm in Raleigh, NC


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Grand Haven Michigan


----------



## Gnarley44 (Jul 11, 2009)

Im stationed in Virginia but I got my Pups in Luisiana(previous assignment)


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Gnarley44 said:


> Im stationed in Virginia but I got my Pups in Luisiana(previous assignment)


Are you in the Navy?


----------



## Mann662 (Jul 2, 2009)

Elk Grove Ca


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Vancouver, WA


----------



## Gnarley44 (Jul 11, 2009)

US AIR FORCE


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Check the avamatar


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I am from NJ, but now live in Maryland, and I came here by way of Long Island. I hope to stay put here for a bit this time


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> and I came here by way of Long Island.


Do you mean from another country?


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> I am from NJ, but now live in Maryland, and I came here by way of Long Island. I hope to stay put here for a bit this time


Where in Maryland? I was born and raised in the bmore area. I live downtown in south baltimore now. Right by the harbor.


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

I live in Morristown,Tennessee


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Irmo, South Carolina. Right outside Columbia.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oroville CA! Bout 2 hours North of Sacramento.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm from Puerto Rico, but now I stay in Virginia.


----------



## JaermaACDs (Jul 25, 2009)

Spring Hill, TN (about 30 miles south of Nashville)


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

Denton, Texas! but soon to be waco, tx


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Im from Oregon, But i live in Arkansas now.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

roanoke rapids,nc.. boreville lol


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Plymouth, MA...America's Hometown.


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

*Central Ohio*


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Everett, WA (about 30 mins north of Seattle).


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Folsom CA just outside of Sacto


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm in Northern Minnesota. About 4.5 hours north of the twin cities. God's country.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

Los Angeles, California.

Anyone from So Cal?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

OKC BABAAAY

but im from texas so fort worth til i RIP


----------



## Pitwoman (Aug 18, 2008)

Georgia :thumbsup:


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Florence, Alabama


----------



## mypitsnameisamare (Jul 31, 2009)

Manila, Philippines


----------



## NYnative (Apr 2, 2009)

Larimore North Dakota


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

Roanoke Rapids,Nc.. the boringest place on earth


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

Tennessee...............


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> Roanoke Rapids,Nc.. the boringest place on earth


My son would argue that MCAS New River, NC is the most boring place. :rofl:


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> My son would argue that MCAS New River, NC is the most boring place. :rofl:


lol i highly doubt it lol we have a uh walmart lol.. thats about it


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Los Angeles, Califronia


----------



## RES-Q (Apr 2, 2009)

Hudson NH short drive to the white mtn's


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

RES-Q said:


> Hudson NH short drive to the white mtn's


Hey RES! its about time you posted


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> lol i highly doubt it lol we have a uh walmart lol.. thats about it


I win! Ortonville, MI. We have a McDonalds. Thats it. Oh...ONE stop light. Jealous?


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

wellll..... i was a true nevada girl, i thought for life... born in henderson (it's all las vegas anymore), moved to ely (where we had three stop lights and the next city was four to five hours away) but then i moved to grants pass, oregon. i love this place and don't think i'll be moving for quite a while


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

Columbus GA.


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

Jacksonville,FL......DUUUUUUUUUVAL!!!!!!!!


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

washington dc baybay


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Gnarley44 said:


> Im stationed in Virginia but I got my Pups in Luisiana(previous assignment)


hey you done up and moved on us!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

blurzredg4 said:


> Denton, Texas! but soon to be waco, tx


hey i love denton...


----------



## PitBullHappenings (Aug 12, 2009)

I live in Port Richey, Florida it's about 32 miles north of Tampa.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i'm from central louisiana, about 2 hrs. from BR and and 1 1/2 from Shreveport and 3 1/2 hrs. from NO. the parish where i grew up is known as the 'cajun cross roads' i think if you do a search for that slogan it will even bring up stuff on our parish, which is a small speck of dust that wouldn't be where it is today if it wasn't for the casino. it's one of those towns that has just out grown it's self, ya know? all the old cajun ppl who hardly speak english still live there...and to see the old way next to these new things coming in...let's ya know how fast things really change.


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

born and raised in....









*Seattle, WA*

currently live in....









*Tacoma, WA*

planning to move to...









*Oahu, HI*​


----------



## ColomRican (Jul 10, 2009)

From NJ but reside in Cape Coral, FL


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

theodore al


----------



## GaffMan (Aug 6, 2009)

I grew up in Maryland First P.G county then Baltimore now i live in blount county(pronounced blunt yeah i dont know why) tenn right outside of knoxville


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Bred and trained in the best city in the world NYC and if you can believe it, got tired of it all...so now I enjoy the wide empty spaces of country living but still not too far from the city of Houston TX. Trying to be a cowboy at the age of 50...Yee-haw! (mid life crisis? Got over that years ago!)


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

I am from Atlanta,Ga 4hrs from SC and 7 from Florida


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

Lithonia,GA (Dekalb County) Hate the humidity,moved from NJ in Dec...


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Well I'm in LA... lower Atlanta Ga


----------



## InknSteel (Aug 20, 2009)

Grew up in East Boston, MA moved to Merrimack, NH after I got married and had kids.


----------



## sloenuf (Sep 7, 2009)

im in southwest ohio


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

im in southeast michigan! very most southeast part. 

dunno if i posted to this already, baahahha.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Harlem New York City ......... hoping to be in GA by next summer ..... Love the city but I need space, quiet and a YARD~!


----------



## Trav0 (Sep 23, 2009)

Butler, Pennsylvania just 20 miles north of Pittsburgh


----------



## clemcrazy (Oct 5, 2009)

athes alabama


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Tampa, Florida


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Enterprise, Alabama to Phoenix, Arizona and now in Baton Rouge, Louisiana


----------



## SMOKIN HEMI (Nov 12, 2008)

Atlanta Georgia.....


----------



## SMOKIN HEMI (Nov 12, 2008)

JFlowersLA said:


> Enterprise, Alabama to Phoenix, Arizona and now in Baton Rouge, Louisiana


I know to slow down coming through your area. They do not play on 1-12....lol


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

now i live in winston salem nc, just moved here, but wont be staying here long


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

black_caesar72 said:


> I know to slow down coming through your area. They do not play on 1-12....lol


Funny you should say that...moving here I've been pulled over 15 times and only got one ticket. reason: "your vehicle matches the description of a car used in a crime"...I should really get my tint lighted on my car. :cop:


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

From Southwest Michigan. Now living in Pittsburgh,Pa


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Orange Park, Florida

beach baby...though, this one burns easly....extra crispy!


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

vancouver, british columbia, Canada


----------



## BigMoney (Oct 21, 2009)

WEST TEXAS Midland to be exact. home of the tv sho BLACK GOLD on tru tv lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

fayetteville nc.But grew up in Orlando Fl


----------



## Mr. canelo (Oct 4, 2009)

*~so. cal.~*

perris, CA.


----------



## Jester09 (Oct 22, 2009)

If you go by the address I'm in Troup Tx. But technically I live in the middle of no mans land between three tiny towns all south of Tyler Tx. About an hour and a half from DFW.


----------



## gtnotw (Oct 15, 2009)

15 years is West Crack (sacramento) CA

currently in. Portland, Oregon. YEEEEE. Its awesome up here. way more chill than 916


----------

